# Pelican Seat Upgrade



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea I got the good ol academy special pelican castaway, but the seat is terrible and is falling apart. Can anybody tell me what seat out there fits it, or does it matter.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the pelican too. I use an inflatable cusion for the seat. I have used clip in seat/back combos and they work fine too. The castaway is just not a "dry bottom yak".


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Spend some money and buy a Surf to Summit


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea I found the surf to summit on ebay for 55 bucks. I think I'll get that, it looks nice. I just hope it fits since the pelican already has a molded-in seat.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

dantheman1 said:


> Yea I found the surf to summit on ebay for 55 bucks. I think I'll get that, it looks nice. I just hope it fits since the pelican already has a molded-in seat.


Surf-to-Summits are fantastic and have adjustable straps so you can put them on pretty much any kayak out there. Which model is it?

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's the listing..now it doesn't actually say 'surf to summit' in the description, but I checked their website and it looks exactly the same. Let me know what ya think...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tall-Back-Kayak...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1630c304


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good to me. Throw that stock seat in the trash. I don't know why they make them


----------

